# Early days but I'm expecting!!



## hyper-Suze (May 18, 2012)

Hi all, 

Well after 12mths of trying, we've FINALLY got a positive result on the pregnancy test...well 4 tests actually! (I didn't believe the first 3!)

So the final digital test states I'm 3-4weeks, so as my title states...early days!

I've had my insulin pump for 2 months, taking folic acid for the whole 12mths of trying and I'm extremely cautious but with a silent undercurrent of excitement! 

So quick question, I'm seeing my consultant (for CGM sensor being fitted) on Monday and I will start the ball rolling then, but my regular GP a few months ago was concerned I was borderline anemic...will this cause any damage?

Also, what is the pre meal and post meal BG targets while pregnant? I am trying to monitor closely but as I can tighten my Bg targets on my pump, I'd just like to do as much as I possibly can in this fragile period!

but as its too early to tell close family etc, I'd just like to say..........................
YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## AJLang (May 18, 2012)

congratulations I'm so pleased for you


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2012)

Suze that's  great news big congrats to you both xxx


----------



## RuthieG (May 18, 2012)

According to my doc (and NHS/NICE guideines) 

Pre meal: 3.5-5.9
1 hr post meal: Less than 7.8

I found the post meal VERY hard to begin with, particularly at breakfast.

Congratulations and good luck


----------



## hyper-Suze (May 18, 2012)

RuthieG said:


> According to my doc (and NHS/NICE guideines)
> 
> Pre meal: 3.5-5.9
> 1 hr post meal: Less than 7.8
> ...



Thanks all, just a nice bit of good news following a rubbish few months from my dad's passing. 

OMG Ruth, that sure is tight target range! well I'm determined to do as best I can!!!!!!


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 18, 2012)

Brilliant news, congrats to you 

Regarding anaemia, the baby will take all the iron it needs - won't leave itself short, but it's you who will suffer so see your GP for some iron supplements. 

I was anaemic with Millie and felt more tired and out of puff. Soon got sorted. (I also developed a strange craving for a non food item but still find that rather embarrassing to share - lol )


----------



## margie (May 18, 2012)

Congratulations. Write a list of all your questions and take them with you on Monday. 

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Monkey (May 18, 2012)

Congratulations! I suspect you'll get referred straight to a joint clinic for antenatal and diabetes care, so go prepared with questions.

WRT to the 3-4 weeks on a CBD, that's actually weeks since conception (it's shown poorly, I think!) so in reality means you'll be 5-6 weeks. You should get an early scan tho to confirm that.

Woohoo!


----------



## topcat123 (May 18, 2012)

yipeeee congrats to you both


----------



## Dizzydi (May 19, 2012)

Aw congratulations sue, you must be so pleased x


----------



## vince13 (May 19, 2012)

Just wanted to add my congratulations, Sue.   Take care of yourself - exciting days ahead....and then you won't know the meaning of tired afterwards !!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (May 19, 2012)

Congratulations  !


----------



## teapot8910 (May 19, 2012)

Congratulations Suze!  x


----------



## hyper-Suze (May 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all your messages, as said early days to be getting too excited but already reining in bg control, eating well and staying healthy and happy...

Thanks Di, your book has already been very very useful and I am guessing that it will become even more 'well-thumbed' in the next steps I take...Thanks ever so much  xx


----------



## rachelha (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations, lovely news!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 20, 2012)

Congratulation


----------



## allana (May 20, 2012)

Congrats xx


----------



## trophywench (May 20, 2012)

Yee Hah!

have been on hols, just come back - what lovely news!

Congratulations Suze!


----------



## Robster65 (May 20, 2012)

I've only just spotted this Suze. Huge congrats. 

Rob


----------



## Tina63 (May 20, 2012)

Wonderful news Suze, congratuations.  

Just a quick note re the anaemia.  Not such a problem at this stage but if you are anaemic towards the end of the pregnancy and either bleed excessively during birth or have a caesarian where you are bound to lose more blood, then it could really cause a problem and you may need an emergency transfusion.  So do make sure you get some iron tablets from your doctor (much higher dose than over the counter stuff) and eat iron rich foods for the next few months to keep your levels up.

Hope the next 9 months go really well for you.  Enjoy!!

Tina


----------



## hyper-Suze (May 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone...i'm still excited! Can't wait to tell my pump consultant who is also the diabetic pregnancy consultant so I hope the chap will get the ball rolling for me. 

Yikes Tina! I never even saw the complications of anemia and losing blood at the birth...although I haven't really wanted to think that far ahead(for obvs reasons and not wanting to jinx things) but it is deffo something that I will need to address!!

Heres hoping that my pump will give me great control throughout *fingers crossed*


----------



## newbs (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations!   I found I was pregnant 2 months after my Dad passed away, felt like he was helping me iykwim, gave life focus and happiness again.  Really pleased for you.


----------



## hyper-Suze (May 20, 2012)

newbs said:


> Congratulations!   I found I was pregnant 2 months after my Dad passed away, felt like he was helping me iykwim, gave life focus and happiness again.  Really pleased for you.



Aw thanks Newbs, this certain has brought some happiness and focus like you say, its a project of sorts; good bs, eat well, stay fit, stay stress/anxiety free! 

was ready to go to docs after a year of trying in the concern that we couldn't concieve, but I'm glad i've been allowed a few months to grieve and do my counselling and to now channel my energies to building a new generation of my family!!


----------



## PhoebeC (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations Its hard work but so worth it x


----------



## grainger (May 20, 2012)

Just wanted to add my congratulations!!


----------



## schmeezle (May 21, 2012)

Congrats on the great news!


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2012)

Many, many congratulations Suze!


----------

